# I'm active and now hypothyroid - weight loss...?



## jswalker (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi guys, I requested labwork from my doc for these symptoms...

-Next to impossible to lose weight (only 3 lbs in 8 weeks of vigorous workouts? come on! I don't have a bad diet.)
-Facial hair (eww)
-Period irregularities
-Skin problems (not dryness as is often reported, apparently - but my skin is always oily, to a distressing degree)
-Occasional mental fog

FWIW I also got a random numb/tingling sensation in my left pinky and ring finger that has been going on for about a month - but it's getting better and almost gone - I thought I pinched my ulnar nerve but I figure it "might" have something to do with the hypo.

I am 5'11'' and 265lbs. Well, 262 now.

My labs came back all normal except for high LDL and cholesterol (but good HDL and excellent triglycerides), and my TSH was 2.32. My blood pressure was on the low side of normal, even for me (normal for me is 100-120/60ish, this was 103/50something). My temp used to run low too, but it was normal when they measured it.

I read that a lot of people have trouble when TSH is over even 1-1.5, so I imagine I will talk with the doc, she will have me go on meds and test for T3/T4/whatever...I see her on 8/12.

I have a question now, if I go on levothyroxine or something similar, can I reasonably expect to lose weight? 'Cause I look like a house...but I don't act like one.  I'm active and not losing weight; will this help me at all? I'm running out of ideas other than further calorie cutting, and I can't live on 900 calories a day; I feel faint and like I'm wasting away.

As it is now, I feel healthy...just really overweight and frustrated with it.

Thanks for any help, you guys.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

jswalker said:


> Hi guys, I requested labwork from my doc for these symptoms...
> 
> -Next to impossible to lose weight (only 3 lbs in 8 weeks of vigorous workouts? come on! I don't have a bad diet.)
> -Facial hair (eww)
> ...


Welcome - sorry you are having issues.

Your doctor needs to run some hormone tests on you - facial hair? PCOS is something that causes facial hair.

Ask your doctor to run these thyroid labs 
TSH
Free T- and Free T-3 before beginning you on any relacement.

If my thyroid levels are not "just right" I cannot lose and ounce either.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jswalker said:


> Hi guys, I requested labwork from my doc for these symptoms...
> 
> -Next to impossible to lose weight (only 3 lbs in 8 weeks of vigorous workouts? come on! I don't have a bad diet.)
> -Facial hair (eww)
> ...


Welcome, welcome!! As per our Mod Lovlkn; do consider PCOS and get tested for that.

Sounds like you have peripheral neuropathy which is common w/ many autoimmune diseases including thyroid disease and diabetes.

You may wish to have the following antibodies' tests if the doc will co-operate.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

If I am not euthryroid, I cannot budge an ounce and at that about 1/4 lb. a week on a "sensible" diet and w/lots of cardio and weight-lifting bearing in mind that weight lifting adds muscle weight.

We will be anxious to see any lab results and please include the ranges with the results.


----------



## jswalker (Aug 4, 2010)

OK, I had a follow up visit today...

Unfortunately my doctor was not there (they had called me a day or two beforehand but I had missed the memo due to a missing cell phone charger - oops). My only option to be seen close to my actual appointment time was to be seen by a Physician's Assistant. I had other stuff to do later in the afternoon so I had to take the offer.

Also unfortunately, this guy didn't seem to think anything at all of my TSH number saying it was right in the middle of the range (2.32, range 0.4-4.5). He went on an on about my cholesterol being high despite the fact that I told him I was active and had a good diet and had no prior history of high LDL or cholesterol. (His response was: exercise more, and let's send you to a dietitian!)

I had to really be a PITA, which I regret, but he did end up ordering a pelvic ultrasound, some kind of pituitary test, estrogen and progesterone level test, as well as T3/T4 and a TSH re-read. So I guess we'll know sooner or later. I see my real doctor on 8/25.

Also: I didn't want to double post so I will add here:
I talked to him about the black hairs I was getting on my chin (ew, ew, ew  ) and he said it was normal. Even though I am 22. Ugh! Seriously?
I know one of my complaints is inability to lose weight but I have been very stressed between yesterday and the last doctor's appt with personal and relationship issues and I was feeling sick and inappetant all the time. I lost about 5 lbs (to 258) so he thoroughly ignored my claim of inability to lose weight. I didn't bother arguing with him that I wanted to be able to lose weight while happy and not only while stressed to the breaking point. Argh! On a similar note, my BP was high for me (122/80) - they didn't even tell me what it was, just asked if I had been sick....lol.
While I concede that weight loss is my goal here since I have fixed my diet and activity level, I do realize that the most important thing is to just be healthy and I'd be OK with that too. I'm not looking for a quick way to lose x pounds, I just want a fighting chance.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jswalker said:


> OK, I had a follow up visit today...
> 
> Unfortunately my doctor was not there (they had called me a day or two beforehand but I had missed the memo due to a missing cell phone charger - oops). My only option to be seen close to my actual appointment time was to be seen by a Physician's Assistant. I had other stuff to do later in the afternoon so I had to take the offer.
> 
> ...


You have made a bit of headway and I am glad you are getting the ultrasound to see if you have PCOS.

Let us know.

In the meantime, when you see your "real" doc, may I suggest that you press for antibodies' tests? And Ferritin?

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html


----------



## jswalker (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi guys,

I got my new lab results back - they did do free T3 after all, yay.

Estrogens, total, serum: 81 pg/mL

Cortisol, total: 10.7 mcg/dl

FSH: 4.6 miU/mL

LH: 5.6 miU/mL

Progesterone: 1.1 ng/mL

T4: 9.5 mcg/dl (no free T4 given)

TSH, 3rd generation: 2.32 MIU/L

Free T3: 270 pg/dl.

They didn't include a range but the note said all results were normal.

I see my primary doc tomorrow. What do you guys say?

On the 30th I am going away for 3 months so if I need to push for anything in particular now would be the time I need to do it. Thanks for your advice...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jswalker said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got my new lab results back - they did do free T3 after all, yay.
> 
> ...


Would love to have the ranges for the thyroid panel. What a shame not to have them as anything else would only be a guess. Different labs use different ranges.

Guessing (and that is not good where your health is concerned), TSH looks a little high to me and FT3 a little low.


----------



## jswalker (Aug 4, 2010)

Andros - thanks, that's what I was afraid of.

I had an idea that I might ask my doc to give me something that might lower the TSH and perhaps raise the FT3 and see if that eliminates some of my symptoms, barring any other developments (I got the pelvic ultrasound done but I won't know the results until I go in to see my doc; all I know is that the radiology tech sure took a lot of pictures...dunno if that's bad or good...). I don't know how willing GPs are to experiment in this way, but maybe I'll offer to sign a waiver - LOL.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jswalker said:


> Andros - thanks, that's what I was afraid of.
> 
> I had an idea that I might ask my doc to give me something that might lower the TSH and perhaps raise the FT3 and see if that eliminates some of my symptoms, barring any other developments (I got the pelvic ultrasound done but I won't know the results until I go in to see my doc; all I know is that the radiology tech sure took a lot of pictures...dunno if that's bad or good...). I don't know how willing GPs are to experiment in this way, but maybe I'll offer to sign a waiver - LOL.


Waiver..............funny but in actuality, I have heard of docs and patients doing this.

Trust your gut feeling and also, see if you can get a copy of your labs w/ the ranges intact. You should have them for your medical portfolio anyway so you can "track" things.

Hope you don't have PCOS but I will be interested one way or the other.


----------



## jswalker (Aug 4, 2010)

Today's visit was a total waste of time, now I remember why I hadn't visited my GP in ages...ugh! I am so frustrated!

Thyroid was totally passed over as normal, and I mentioned bringing TSH down but she said no because of thyroid meds' tendency to cause osteoporosis and mine is "only minimally high."

I was instructed to exercise more and my report that I have been exercising more since March was ignored. She ordered me to go on a diet of 1100 calories/day and no more than 1800 if I am doing strenuous exercise that day.

She said my ultrasound revealed small follicular cysts; and that I might have a little PCOS but she doubts it because my kidney function is fine. (wha?) She said the ultrasound rules out Cushing's disease (maybe because of the cortisol reading too, I don't know).

She kept driving home the point that I needed to improve my diet despite the fact that I told her my diet was good, and she kept listing things I shouldn't eat that I was telling her I DON'T eat (only eat red meat rarely, don't eat a whole lot of cheese, don't eat a lot of fast food etc...). It was like she didn't even hear me. ARGH. 

I have calculated my own basal metabolic rate to see how many calories I need to at least maintain my weight and it is upwards of 3000/day. 1100 seems like it would be driving my body into sheer starvation mode. What the heck? I feel like crud when I eat that little.

Any suggestions guys?


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

Unless you are an accomplished athlete with a large body build, I can't see how your metabolic rate would be 3,000 calories a day. I'd try the 1,100 as your doctor recommends. I'd do it for weeks. See if you lose any weight. It is worth a try.


----------



## jswalker (Aug 4, 2010)

I will. I'm just frustrated because I'm usually down to about 1500/day AND exercising and not losing.

Large body build I have; athlete I was at one point about 5 years ago, but no more.

Sorry if I come off as whiny, I really don't intend to - just frustrated!


----------



## smith009 (Aug 25, 2010)

It is very helpful and interesting for every one who want to know about hypothyroid or weight loss. All of you have such a great knowledge about this. I am also suffering from this kind of problem from last 5 years. According to me i think that taking thyroxine tablets 100mg recommended by my doctor. The problem is that the medicine is not helping at all. My face is also puffy because of which i m losing all the confidence.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

jswalker said:


> Today's visit was a total waste of time, now I remember why I hadn't visited my GP in ages...ugh! I am so frustrated!
> 
> Thyroid was totally passed over as normal, and I mentioned bringing TSH down but she said no because of thyroid meds' tendency to cause osteoporosis and mine is "only minimally high."
> 
> ...


With a BMI of 35, you are going to have a hard time convincing a doctor that your diet and exercise patterns are good, the same as a doctor may assume that if you have a BMI of 20 you have good diet and exercise habits (despite the fact that the second person may have a 12-donut-per-day habit).

It requires the use of about 3500 calories to burn off one pound of fat. At the rate of one pound per week, that means you need to use an extra 500 calories per day, 2 pounds is 1000, etc.

People like to think that if they go on thyroid medication, the math will somehow change--it doesn't.

With or without medication, the only way you will lose a substantial amount of weight is through a combination of reduced calorie intake and increased activity level--which is what your GP has suggested. Many people find that reducing carbs is key, adding muscle by doing light weight training is helpful (muscle increases your BMR) and increase your activity by increasing the intensity--growing research shows interval training is one of the best ways to burn calories and increase fitness.

You haven't mentioned if you have been tested for insulin resistance/diabetes. This is a component of PCOS that can make weight loss challenging. Lacking that, you still need antibodies tests and a free T4 to evaluate your potential for a thyroid problem. Depending on those results, you may find it easier to get a doctor to trial you on a low dose.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jswalker said:


> Today's visit was a total waste of time, now I remember why I hadn't visited my GP in ages...ugh! I am so frustrated!
> 
> Thyroid was totally passed over as normal, and I mentioned bringing TSH down but she said no because of thyroid meds' tendency to cause osteoporosis and mine is "only minimally high."
> 
> ...


Oh, yes..............I do have a suggestion. This one is a nut case. Sad to say but you are going to have to see another doctor. What happened to antibodies' tests indigenous to the thyroid???

NOT putting the patient on thyroxine when needed also causes osteoporosis! That is the most bizarre statement that she made!

Here are the tests I suggest........................for antibodies indigenous to the thyroid.

TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

What in the world is all that about the cystic ovaries and kidney function? I never heard such. You have cystic ovaries. That to me is PCOS.

Do not eat 1100 calories a day. Do what you are doing. You know your body and you know what you have to do.

She made you feel bad; I can tell. When you go to a doctor, you should feel good, confident, assured and well-cared for.


----------



## jswalker (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks for all your responses and input, everyone. Unfortunately, I leave very early in the morning on Monday, so unless I can find a doctor on the island that sees regular patients on a Sunday, I might have to wait until I get back in early December.

I did schedule a follow up appt at my GP's request for around Thanksgiving as I have to come home for a day or two. She says that if I am still not losing any weight she will refer me to a weight loss program. I really would like to see a different doctor, but I'm afraid I don't have time before I leave. I'll pursue it once I get back, though.

A little bit more on the topic of weight: I've been steadily gaining weight for years, even when I was working out 5-6 days a week for competitive swimming; during that time the doctor attributed it to growth (I was in high school) and muscle gain and shrugged it off.

I know I have a lot of weight to lose and I don't have any complaints about doing it the "right way" through diet and exercise. I'm definitely not looking for a "magic pill" that will suddenly make me look like a supermodel! I'm less resistant to further calorie cutting than I am scared; I've eaten that little before (although it was due to stress and GI upset...); during that time I had a lot of fatigue and I remember my head spinning every time I stood up or even getting spells of lightheadedness for no reason at all. I'm not crazy about the idea of repeating that!

My bone structure is huge; not many could touch their fingers together if they were to wrap them around my wrist. In that respect I'm not expecting any miracles to happen in the weight department; I was 200 lbs when I was 17 and looked stocky but good. Healthy and strong (and regularly exercised). According to most calculators I should be 160-180 pounds by weight...that will never happen in a million years; I would look emaciated and have no desire to try it out. I don't think I have weighed in that range since I was 13 or 14, and I looked fantastic then (wistful sigh ) but I was still growing.

It may be awhile before I have another update but for sure, you guys will hear of it when it happens. Thanks again for lending an ear and plenty of advice.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jswalker said:


> Thanks for all your responses and input, everyone. Unfortunately, I leave very early in the morning on Monday, so unless I can find a doctor on the island that sees regular patients on a Sunday, I might have to wait until I get back in early December.
> 
> I did schedule a follow up appt at my GP's request for around Thanksgiving as I have to come home for a day or two. She says that if I am still not losing any weight she will refer me to a weight loss program. I really would like to see a different doctor, but I'm afraid I don't have time before I leave. I'll pursue it once I get back, though.
> 
> ...


Please keep in touch; I am very interested in your case and any progress made towards diagnosis and medical intervention.


----------

